# Fitting Lgb decoder to Lgb Columbus Forney



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

I have had a little layout in our garden for a couple of years. I have recently started using Lgb Central Station 2, however the only locos that have digital decoders are the locos that came with the starter set. I managed to buy an Lgb Forney Columbus (Lgb 23252), and the necessary decoder Lgb 55020 and the cable Lgb 55026.
I thought it would be straight forward, but now I am having second thoughts. We live in N Ireland and I am unable to find anyone locally willing to fit it. 
I have read articles about fitting Forneys with other decoders, but have not seen any articles for the above ie Lgb decoder. I am a bit worried about the sound as I think that makes it a bit more difficult.
I know this probably sounds like a very basic question......... Apologies, just an old gal.......
Very many thanks.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y_M3DNE9uV4

Rae


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

BTW the link to our youtube video was uploaded from an ipad...... 
Computer link is ... 
http://youtu.be/y_M3DNE9uV4 

The theme is Old West.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

From the instruction list and PDF parts layout, it looks like either the 55020 or the 550221 can be plugged in the board in the forney you own. You just need to change the board switches to off. 

55021 has back emf control, 55020 did not have this feature. Boards are the same size. 

And some 55020 boards were made by Lenz and did not work the same as the ones by Massoth.


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

Many thanks for your reply. Do you think the sound will still work when I fit the decoder? 
Many thanks
Rae


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

rae 
the definitive guide to exactly what you need is in LGB Telegram spring 2004, vol 15, number 1 , page 28
having the columbus myself, but running analog
i have disassembled forneys several times - 

you need the LGB 55021 loco decoder II and a phillips head screwdriver

forneys are more than tricky to disassemble:

remove 2 screws on side of boiler at front end 
turn loco over on soft surface-remove 6 screws underneath the cab and coal box, do not remove step screws 
remove screw for ashpan and remove ashpan 
unhook brass pipe that plugs into side of boiler 
pull smokebox forward to clear weight inside boiler 
to clear lead truck lift front of loco, so that truck hangs down 
lift up cab and boiler, boiler hooks over the wieght 
unplug rear square plug which connects wires for interior and rear light 
move firebox (black) as far back as possible. Ideally remove the glued in engineer to make things easier and remove fireboax completely 

install decoder; 
find circuit board plugs, one is makrked "Dekoder" 
match decoder pins to plug on circut board-not every pin gets a plug 
plug the decoder into the circuit board 
reset four DIP switches to "Off" 

thats it!

now test the model to make sure everything is working fine -

1-whistle
2-bell
3-smoke gnereator on off
4-sound off/on
5 whistle singal crossing
6brake sound
7 coal shoveling
8 air pump sound



reassemble 
put fire box back into poistoin, make sure power control switch fits back into slot 
attach firebox screws now before reinstalling cab and boiler 
plug square plug back into its socket 
reassemble boiler and cab and coal water box on chassis and attach it with screws 
slide smokebox into boiler, make sure handrails go into their holders. dont forget black spacer on top of boier 
attach remainig screws 

first rule for success 
work over a towel 
second, dont drink coffee excessively-or being your irish-tea(although ive never had the shakes from the strongest of tea)LOL 
third NEVER force anything, LGB fits together easily, and if it doesnt , youre missing something, ie be patient and figure it out, dont force 

( i have done this stuff reaosnably frequently and sometimes it simply takes thinking and looking, and i have, re-assembled and then forgotten to do something and have to do it again, -this is normal -and this is why allow yourself plenty of time and good lighting-)

finally, allow plenty of time so you can do the entire thing in one sitting-id guess no more than an hour or so
this will prevent you forgetting something youve done ie an assembly/disaasembly step -whcih screws go where , etc-

i have taken the time to find the article for you and have set it forth above virtually verbatim, with nothing omitted 

so now you CAN do this 


cheers


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

Steve
You are a wee dear, as they say over here. I have trawled through everywhere on the internet over the last week. This is exactly what I was looking for. 
I now feel confident enough to have a go.
Thank you so much for all that detail.... absolutely great.
Many thanks for those tips as well!
I will start off with a cup of tea.... but no promises!
Very many thanks, for all your help.
Rae


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well Rae, I shall be most interested to know if you are successful

best of luck (im certain there is a far more colroful irish way of saying this-be the wind at your back , the stars aligned, the FORCE, may Maureen O'Hara kiss your lucky sumthin!!)LOL

i enjoyed your video on youtube

best
steve


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

Steve
Thanks for that. There are a few more youtube videos if you look at Ryan12469 on youtube. Thats my sons and as you can see he added Raes stuff incase his buddies might see it! Its like Durango Silverton visits Ireland. I found the engineers cap on ebay a couple of weeks back so Im all ready to make the journey........some day soon I would love to make the trip to Durango.
Anyway, I am all keen to get this decoder fitted but I noticed the one I have is the Lenz 55020 so do you think I should chance it or try to find the 55021?
Many thanks
Rae


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

alas, Rae, i know nothing about the digital and i cannot help you 

since decoders are expensive, id try to find out, first 
i am a bit of damn the torpedos in some situations, but when it comes to $100 mistakes, its a bit harder to take-and i do know decoders are delicate 

my limimted info, and purely form the seat of the pants, is that the most likely issue will be proper interface adn assigned factory values , functions etc-if these are not identical, i might expect that you may have headaches determining what to program, change, etc, why do the lights come on going forward but not in reverse sort of stuff-but this is simply specualtion and you should not rely on me in this regard 

theres another site i love, where the guys are very decent-gscalecentral-in the UK 
they not only do the digital thing but are rather good at helping, and i suggest you join there and post-you may well like the site 

i am fairly sure lenz made the LGB decoders, but that doesnt mean they are identical 
thus 
if you dont get help here, try there 
they seem to have a good number of digital users, and they seem to know what they are talking about, and are very civil, and theres an irishman too, Nico 

i would like to go digital, but i have so many LGB locos, most pre digital, a few decoder ready or equipped, that to retrofit all 
would literally cost me several thousand dollars, and a great deal of time, and at this point, its not important to me, as i tend to run 1 or 2 at a time , 
and ive read about more than a few melt downs with digital stuff, its so much more complex and seemingly vulnerable to voltage spikes, mis-installation, etc than straight analog, that i just keep it simple 

but ..once you get the decoder installed, you can have brake sounds-which do not happen with the stock sound on the Columbus-at least not mine-p[rhaps later versions did-it was originally advertised as having them, but mine does not have it when run on analog, it may well be in the sound card as manual activation only via digital 
i think lGB did not install the updated sound boards where brakes sound with a certain type of deceleration in analog in these due to price point 

i see on one video, that you too have olomano, a great compliment to columbus color- wise
i particualrly love those little hawaiian locos that LGb made-i have Chloe too


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan Ames would know the answer to that Lenz question... he's around or find his email. 

Greg


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

Many thanks.
I will have a go in any case. Will also have a look on the other site too. Have the Chloe as well as the Olomana and those lovely wee wagons carrying the sugar cane. Once you start collecting, it is hard to resist when you see another loco that takes your fancy. I think of it as an investment....
Thanks again, will let you know my progress
Rae


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the chloe and olmana you will need a small decoder and these engines were not made to be dcc ready. 
There is a lot of room in the coal/wood bin at the rear for a decoder, but it would have to be an HO version for size. 
Here you could use the LGB small decoder if you can find one 55022 is the number, or go with a Zimo HO decoder. You could get one with sound like the MX645.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Rae: 

You can install an LGB 55022 or a Massoth M decoder in the same space where the PCB board is currently fitted, in front of the motor inside the gearbox. You would need to solder the wires from the front lantern to the decoder, and shorten the wires from the decoder to the motor. Both decoders are supplied with double sided tape to attach the decoder in place, in the gearbox. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you all so much for that information. I am following up all those sources you so kindly gave me. I had a look at the gscalecentral website too, but I think it is undergoing a remake... will check it out again later. 
many thanks. Rae


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

rae g scale central is not down, but you typcially have to register to get in at all
keep at it as it has some very helpful members


----------



## Rae Whitbourn (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Steve, Had another look and have found the secret door! There was no obvious place to login on the main screen but after a look , I have found it. Great.


----------

